# How many miles?



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

Just wondering how many miles you guys have put on your cars. I bought the car brand new w/7.6 miles on it. 8 months later I have put about 32000 miles on it. Seems like a bit much.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it is a bit much when you consider the average is supposed to be 15-20k a year...


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

i got my ser in nov. 06 with 200 miles on it and i have just under 10k miles now.


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

got my car june of last year with 6k.......now I am just under 19k


----------



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

Just picked up my 06 SER and it has 9300 miles on it. It was purchased Nov 05 as 06


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

rollin up on 40k...


----------

